# Charlie, King of Cuddles, claimed his wings today



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This morning at 10:55 our beloved Charlie took wing, finally free of seizures forevermore. With the aid of our family vet, he died at home in my arms, where he has spent so much of his life. He will live forever in my heart.

Sabrina is waiting for you at the Bridge, sweet boy, ready to show you the ropes as she always did. I bet she has a hoard of tennis balls to share only with you and I’m sure she knows a place where the rabbits, squirrels and deer are slow enough to play a game with. Your arthritis will be gone there and seizures will never trouble you again. When you smell a rose, remember your mom and dad.

We will be watching for your star tonight.

Tears for Charlie,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

God speed Charlie. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Godspeed dearest Charlie, we are all MUCH better knowing you and Lucy! Golda and Di will be there to greet you in your new youthful body. Run free!*

Lucy,

I typing through a very large stream of tears. I'm so sorry that life took you and Charlie on this terrible and cruel roller coaster. You gave him the hardest gift to give. Your relationship with Charlie defines the TRUEST, MOST PURE definition of love. I can only imagine what the coming days, weeks and months will be like for you. Your world has revolved around taking the best of care of your King of Cuddles. I know you will be lost and trying to find your way through this terrible grief. Please let us be here for you, Sunny and Joker. We hold you all in our heart and continue to keep each of you in our thoughts and prayers. May God embrace your aching heart!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh Lucy...I am crying with you. So hard to say goodbye to our sweet, loving companions. You showed Charlie how much you loved him by setting him free from his pain and suffering. He will wait happily for you at the rainbow bridge....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No words.... just tears, hugs and love sent your way.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss, such a hard thing to have to do, my thoughts are with you. Glad you got to cuddle while he was set free.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

RIP Charlie..and Hugs and prayers to you Lucy. I am so very sorry. xxoo


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> This morning at 10:55 our beloved Charlie took wing, finally free of seizures forevermore. With the aid of our family vet, he died at home in my arms, where he has spent so much of his life. He will live forever in my heart.


What a lovely and loving statement.
I too am crying for you and Charlie, but I am so glad he went peacefully in your arms.:smooch: It is the last, hardest and most loving gift we give them.

Charlie's star will surely be extra bright.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you. It sounds like Charlie's passing was peaceful....he is now free of all that ailed him and free to be with Sabrina to run and play hard.

So sorry......


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Godspeed Charlie. We will miss you here but know you are waiting for your family just on the other side. Please send them lots of sunshine in the form of happy memories. 

Lucy, I will continue to pray for your family as you grieve the loss of Charlie. HUGS....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your boy Charlie, my heart goes out to you.

His star most definitely will be shining brightly in the sky, my husband goes out each night to say good night to our boy. 

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Charlie and Godspeed.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read that your Charlie had to leave you and this world today. Even though he is physically gone from here I am sure spiritually he will be by your side forever more.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you. Run fast & play hard Charlie.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Charlie
Our thoughts are with you Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy and Charlie

Run Free, Sweet Charlie-your Mom Lucy loved you so much that she set you free from your pain and arthritis. I know now you will have fun playing with Sabrina and all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge, and please look up my Smooch and Snobear-they will keep you company until we are all reunited.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Crying for Charlie. I'm very sorry. Say hi to daisy at the bridge for me Charlie.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry Charlie is no longer with you here on earth but he will always live in your heart.
Hugs to you and your family.
June


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry, Rest in Peace, Charlie.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Charlie. My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I know, there are no words to describe the pain we feel when we have to let them go. Our boys will wait for us on the other side, happy and healthy again.
Run free sweet Charlie.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to say "see ya later" to your beloved Charlie today. What a dark day it is. Run and fly swiftly, sweet Charlie. Must look like honey over the bridge with all of our beloved golden babies there. Be kind to yourself and grieve as you need to. Know we're here for you.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Charlie, I know you are now running hard and free, with no more pain and no more seizures to hold you back. You fought a valiant fight all the way sweet boy. I know you will now be watching over your Mom and Dad, along with Sabrina and your star will shine brightly tonight for all the world to see. RIP Charlie, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this news. Run free Charlie.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read that Charlie is waiting for you at the Bridge although as you state he is now free of his seizures. Below is a link to a page that I have found comfort in at times such as this, hoping you and yours can do the same.

THE STAR


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lucy, I hope you already know how I feel, because right now there are no words big enough for this. You are the BEST Mom ever ! OOXX


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Lucy, I hope you already know how I feel, because right now there are no words big enough for this.


Yes, you know better than most how this feels.



Claire's Friend said:


> You are the BEST Mom ever ! OOXX


I don't think I can take that title away from you, but I am honored to even be in the running. 

Love for you and our angel kids,
Lucy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You stayed strong for your boy when he needed you most, it's one of the hardest things you'll ever have to do. You ARE the best Mom ever !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

I know how hard this is and I hope your boyfriend is understanding.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucy, here is a link to a beautiful message about the Rainbow Bridge that a friend sent me that helped so much when I lost my Rusty. I hope it helps you too. 

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Lucy
> 
> I know how hard this is and I hope your boyfriend is understanding.


Thanks, Karen. My boyfriend is grieving along with me. This is the first time he has lost a beloved fur-person and it has not quite hit home for him yet. He knows that, too. For now, he is taking care of me, as he took care of Charlie - with a lot of love.

I am struggling a bit today, of course, but I know that I made the right decision for Charlie and for the whole family. It is hard. It is supposed to be hard to lose someone we love. 

Our loving vet even brought flowers. And we have Sunny to make us laugh and Joker to watch over us. And a host of loving friends on the GRF who are helping us get through this.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

I am glad to read your boyfriend understands and you know you aren't alone with all of us.

Who are Joker and Sunny? I know that Charlie is watching over you right now and he would THANK YOU if he could talk.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Lucy....please take care of yourself, you have given everything you have for dear Charlie. Someone gave me a note and it says "if you could see where I am now, you would not cry". Peace, prayers and love to you all,

Cindy and Casey (who I know is showing Charlie where all the cookies are stashed)


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Lucy
> 
> I am glad to read your boyfriend understands and you know you aren't alone with all of us.
> 
> Who are Joker and Sunny? I know that Charlie is watching over you right now and he would THANK YOU if he could talk.


Joker, who is two years younger and had the same mother as Charlie but a different father, watched the whole procedure this morning, looking through the glass doors from the deck. We let him inside for a farewell sniff and he was underfoot as Charlie was carried out of the house, so I think he knows and maybe understands. He always looked after Charlie, summoning us when we were needed and giving comfort and care when he could. He may grieve, but he has Sunny, who will keep him active. Even more than Charlie, he is my guardian dog and he will be at my side whenever he thinks I need comforting. He gets to be the "top dog" now and I think he will enjoy that.

Charlie was already pretty old and unwell when we got Sunny, and I don't think she will miss him. But she also had a chance to nuzzle him and say goodbye before he left us. She nearly bowled our vet over - literally - with her enthusiastic greeting. She also presented her belly to him this morning and wrangled a free check for her spaying incision, which is healing nicely.  

In a way, we are all breathing easier now. Caring for a geriatric seizure dog drains a lot of energy from the household and letting go is bittersweet. I do not regret one second of the time we gave Charlie. And I look forward to having more time and energy for Joker, Sunny, and the rest of life.

We will be okay. No doubt I will grieve for a while - we all will - but I know this was a good decision on all counts, made with love and carried out with gentleness.

Thank you for being with us in this space.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't tell you how much you and your Charlie mean to us here. I feel like we made such a short portion of the journey you were on with Charlie. I'm so sorry, that I just realized a small part of what you were going through around the beginning of May. I know that so many have been supporting you for much longer. Both my husband and I cried for you and Charlie last night in knowing what was ahead. And this morning still shedding tears when I read. As much as they are very sad tears, they are also much about the deep love and devotion that you and Charlie shared. Because of that love, there is a very special place across the bridge that is reserved for your Charlie and when the time comes for the Mom that defines "unconditional love". You are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Charlie, but now at the bridge he will once again run free, play hard and meet new friends

Sleep softly Charlie


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a sad day for you .. But Charlie is running free and happy. He is in no more pain and is sitting watching over you with Sabrina They are both smiling down on you and thanking you for a wonderful life. 

You and your BF are in my prayers. 


RIP Sweet sweet Charlie. Thank you for being a part of my life as you were to others. You will be greatly missed by so many.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am very sad to read about your beloved Charlie. Thank you for sharing your love of Charlie with us. So glad he was in his comfortable home during his passing. Godspeed~


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My condolences. I'm so sorry. Run free and fast, Charlie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

Joker and Sunny will care for you now and Charlie is busy partying at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your sweet Charlie. My heart goes out to you and Charlie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Charlie, you will definately be missed!! You sure did touch my heart! You had a wonderful mom and dad who took such great care of you and knew it was time to set you free to play again. Run free King of Cuddles...will watch for your star tonight!!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Charlie, King of the Cuddles, may you enjoy your time at the bridge. I hope that my General and Belle make good friends with you and share some of their tennis balls too! We will continue to pray for you and your family for love and peace in your hearts.


----------



## Abby'sMom (Jun 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Charlie's passing. May he be forever in your heart and memories. He is waiting at the Bridge to be with you again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

I love that you called Charlie, King of Cuddles.
Rest in peace, sweet Charlie!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Goodbye Charlie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Charlie. Sitting here at work trying not to cry my eyes out as it brings back so many memories of losing my Beau. The seizure dogs are alot of work but there is something special about them too. Hug your sweet babies extra tight now. Your Charlie is running free of his pain with my Beau thru the water and fields chasing tennis balls. My heart hurts with you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucy, you and Charlie, continue to be in our thoughts and prayers. I know he is glad that you went out to open water today. He will be smiling down at you. Hugs,


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you guys today and in the next few days as you grieve your cuddly boy.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

You all have been and are in my thoughts, 

Cindy and Casey in spirit


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss =(

Run Free Charlie


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Charlie was such a lucky boy to have such a loving Mommy! I'm sure Golda and Di were there to greet him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Charlie. Sitting here at work trying not to cry my eyes out as it brings back so many memories of losing my Beau. The seizure dogs are alot of work but there is something special about them too. Hug your sweet babies extra tight now. Your Charlie is running free of his pain with my Beau thru the water and fields chasing tennis balls. My heart hurts with you. ((((HUGS))))


I have thought of you often this week, knowing our story is one that you have lived yourself. Beau and Charlie will have a lot to share.

((((Hugs back to you.))))


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and your other babies today!!!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been following your Charlie's story for some time now. I am so sorry for your loss. You were such a good dog-mommy to him. You did everything in your power to make him comfortable right up until the end. RIP sweet Charlie. Please take care of yourself in the days ahead...


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I too have followed Charlie's story. I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Charlie.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry I missed this until just now. I am terribly sorry for your loss. Please know my dear Beau will be showing Charlie all the fun places to run and play across the bridge. Spread your wings Charlie.....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful, sweet sugar face.
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So Sorry for your loss of Charlie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys, Charlie passed away a little over 6 months ago--but his face was very sweet!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
> _Aloha Nui Loa_


Thank you so much for this lovely image. I have always loved these and wished for one of Charlie. This sets tears streaming once again. Charlie would be pleased.

Thank you!
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

What a beautiful picture of Charlie!
Steve Harlin is an angel!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Lucy
> 
> What a beautiful picture of Charlie!
> Steve Harlin is an angel!!


Thanks, Karen. Yes, Steve has wings of another kind. 

Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's so beautiful! I know Charlie is smiling!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful picture!! Charlie would be so proud of his mom using his troubles to help others. Now you have a beautiful image of your angel watching over you!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss.......


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jazz & Jules said:


> So very sorry for your loss.......


Thank you. We lost my wonderful Charlie on July 2, 2011. The miracle of today is having Sharlin's lovely memorial photo of him. My boy lives on in amazing ways, like the Wonder Dog that he was for all of his nearly 13 years.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Too Dearly Loved to be Forgotten........

I'm sorry, I didn't realize the date and I get here so little these days. Sharlin's photos capture the beauty, the soul and the peace our loved fur ones show. I don't know if he realizes the impact and sincere comfort each and every one means.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Too Dearly Loved to be Forgotten........
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't realize the date and I get here so little these days. Sharlin's photos capture the beauty, the soul and the peace our loved fur ones show. I don't know if he realizes the impact and sincere comfort each and every one means.


Thank you so much for these words. I couldn't begin to find them but this is exactly how I feel. I am eternally grateful...to you...to Sharlin...and most of all to Charlie, King of Cuddles, who holds my heart forevermore.

Lucy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a sweet face. It must still be hard. Heaven has a handsome angel waiting for you when you arrive.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

dborgers said:


> What a sweet face. It must still be hard. Heaven has a handsome angel waiting for you when you arrive.


Yes, it is still hard. Thank you for knowing that. He was a big dog and left a very big place to fill in our home and in our hearts.

Charlie would appreciate your saying he is handsome, so he doesn't have to pose and tell you so. He was... and doubtless is... an amazing guy.

Namaste.
Lucy


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a little something in honor of Charlie.....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Charlie was handsome. Still is as he romps and plays just beyond where we can see ... where you will see him again. It will seem like only seconds have passed when you do. How special you get to honor his memory and keep it alive. I just lit a candle for Charlie (CHRLY).


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Here's a little something in honor of Charlie.....


This is lovely! Charlie was born in the state of Washington in a small town north of Richland, and he would love this as I do!

Thank you!
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Missing Charlie*

A year ago today, on July 2, 2011, we stroked our sweet Charlie for the last time and kissed him goodbye. He had made his wishes clear, choosing the place where he lay to have the injections that set him free.

So many GRF members were with us in spirit during that terrible last two weeks when a long cluster of grand mal seizures kept Charlie in intensive care. We finally got to bring him home for another treasured back-dance, only to realize that he was telling us the time had come when we had to love him enough to let go.

The story of our battle with Charlie's seizures is here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...res/85243-seizures-starting-12-years-old.html. 

Everyone who has nursed a dog and provided hospice care through a long illness knows the special bond that forms and the confusing mixture of grief and relief that comes at the end. Many more know the lasting heartache of losing a special dog whose big personality leaves an emptiness when he's gone. I'm know that I am not alone in mourning.

Charlie will live forever in my heart and how I wish that I could cuddle him again.

Tears for Charlie,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending you lots of hugs and good thoughts on this difficult day. I wish I could return to you even a tiny bit of the comfort and support you gave to me when I was going thru it with my Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm also sending you lots of comforting thoughts as you celebrate Charlie's one year anniversary of earning his wings.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many hugs and warm thoughts and prayers as you remember Charlie's one year anniversary of forever life. I well remember his story, and how many prayers were sent from all over the world.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucy, I read your post with tears flowing. It is so very hard as you said, when you help them through a long illness. We grow as dependant on them as they are on us. Keeping you and dearest Charlie in our thoughts and prayers on this difficult one year bridge day.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am sending good wishes your way on this hard day...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I remember very well the day sweet Charlie claimed his wings and flied not very far away just to another dimension to run and play, young and healthy again. And to watch over his family til the day of reunion comes. Hugs to you on this sad remembrance day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah Charlie - King of cuddles.:smooch:

The bond does get stronger with time and such close attention to their every need and losing them hurts. Hugs to you today and I hope sweet Charlie sends you a sign that he is now well and happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

I am so very sorry to read about Charlie-I know that he and Sabrina are together!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you, Charlie was such a handsome gentle boy! I'm sure Daisy has found him and they've become wonderful buddies up there


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww! Lucy! Is it already a year? Time passes so quickly doesn't it. But I know that sweet Charlie is running and playing with my Lucy and all the other furbabies. And he is watching over you and saying he is fine. 

Hugs to you at this sad time 

Xxx


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I wasn't a member of GRF when you lost your dear Charlie, but I'm here now and sending you heartfelt wishes of peace, for the grief we all feel on these anniversary days. I know from experience that the bond we share with our beloved companions has no boundaries of space nor time, they are within our hearts forever.


----------

